# South America... Yes or No?



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I've had good and bad. I spent 5 weeks in and around Chile and Argentina. Women are beautiful! Men tend to look at you with dollar signs in their eyes. Mountains are amazing but the culture is very different. Siestas are hard to get used to. I traveled non stop all over and had some sketch encounters, but also found some amazing places and vistas.









I've had many friends who work there year after year and they love it. Example: YouTube - This is snowboarding
Because if you go from the airport straight to a resort and stay there and have your daily routine and security, then no worries. Just rip the pow...

I find New Zealand much easier to get on if you have little money and want to focus on snowboarding.


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

Love the pic, thanks for the input, much appreciated!! Yeah NZ is a two hour flight for me and cost is very minimal, I could go a few times over the season for a weekend here and there. Was mainly interested in SA coz, well, from what I've read so far and that great pic you posted, the pow there is tops! 

Not really that interested in exploring in SA, that place seems as you say sketchy. Straight to the pow for me  

have to decide where in SA is best, I wont be there in the school holiday period so I hope that it wont be so busy. I'm thinking Bariloche or Valle Nevado in Chile.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Ive been in Chile the last 3 seasons its rips... great people to ride with. Powder days that last for days. 

YouTube - o8 slideshow 3valleyschile.mov 

YouTube - 3valleyschile slideshow

hope you enjoy the slideshows
Karl


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

Valle Nevado Ski Resort and Hotel Reviews - Snow-Forecast.com

Check out the reviews people are posting, it looks less likely I'd wana go there now...? Not good at all.


----------

